# Practicing a fish wrap



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## ibd fossil (Dec 29, 2006)

very nice work, but it must have taken a long time. is that electric razor for you or a new method or removing fuzzies from a wrap?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice! I have yet to try one of these, but I'm thinking of trying this. I'm working on using the veneer's right now ala Kevin Knox. Beautiful stuff, but kinda tricky at first.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice wrap man, you got more patience then me, thats for damn sure.....Crucial rofl


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i didnt know guys from damascus could do anything. lol. sweet job!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey eric nice job,

Is that a wri blank?

For some reason, I can wrap those fish twice as fast as I can the spider.

If you dont mind me saying, on your next fish wrap, when practicing (just passing on a tip I learned), stretch out the wrap just a bit more from butt to tip and see how it looks. I've been practicing that way and it really gives the fish much more of an oval look. I guess im trying to say that it puts some "body" to the fish and doesn't make it look so industrial in mine like it has in the past.


Also, Take allot more pictures, so we can all see. Good Job.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> Hey eric nice job,
> 
> Is that a wri blank?
> 
> .


yeah , fusion mag





Jesse


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Dudes, for a perfect fish wrap, you gotta use bigger tortillas I prefer mine with the green hot sauce...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Dudes, for a perfect fish wrap, you gotta use bigger tortillas I prefer mine with the green hot sauce...


Don't forget the beer! :beer:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks.. Eric.*



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yeah , fusion mag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AKA Jesse.......


----------



## Sufster (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet looking man


----------

